# 2018 Ram 5500 diesel w/ plow and salter 4,000 miles



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

For sale is a barely used 2018 Ram 5500 with Western MVP3 poly 9'6" V plow and 4 yard striker salter. Truck was purchased in January 2019 it is still under warranty. Used lightly one season and business was sold next year. Truck has sat in storage most of its life. Turn key ready to go 4,000 miles. It was outfitted at Bostick Truck Center with a flatbed wideout xl and striker salter. Plow on it currently is a 2016 everything else is brand new. Asking $56,000 for the setup. Clean title, truck is paid off. Just needs a new home. 810.623.5397

I will add better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

sell without plow or salter?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice Truck...If that was Oomkes Green it would be sold...Good luck with your sale


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Nice Truck...If that was Oomkes Green it would be sold...Good luck with your sale


Yes and very good price with only 4k miles...

Its Handy Dandy red though...


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Still for sale, price lowered to $53,000. Still at 4,000 miles.


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Few more pics


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Still available?


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Seen the same truck setup up here in grand rapids on a dealers lot a few weeks ago....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

extremepusher said:


> Seen the same truck setup up here in grand rapids on a dealers lot a few weeks ago....


One of my guys mentioned it and I wondered if it was the same one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

extremepusher said:


> Seen the same truck setup up here in grand rapids on a dealers lot a few weeks ago....


Flatbed looks the same and mudflaps match...what are the odds?


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

True. Unless there was a twin built. Or motor pool builds and shipped to different areas.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Its on bookface now. But still sitting on 28th st


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Price and location?


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

I texted him he said it had sold?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Check Harvey Cadillac, that's where it was.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

closing this for now


----------

